# Uh-Oh! I Guess I Caught Upgraditis



## i-Dak (Jan 9, 2009)

Last January when I joined I posted pics of my set-up. I was also warned of catching Upgraditis. I swore I would never catch it.......Well; fortunately I did. 

Here are my upgrades.... Sony STR-DG720. I got a good deal from my cousin when he upgraded his receiver. 









Yamaha 10" Powered Sub. This was my Christmas Gift from my wife.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

Call the CDC an outbreak of upgaditis is upon us! welcome to the audio video addict club.


----------



## i-Dak (Jan 9, 2009)

These are the last purchases for a while until I upgrade my tv to a 55" 120hz LCD. But that won't happen for quite sometime.


----------



## i-Dak (Jan 9, 2009)

Here are some new pics

The sub set up









A new pic of the receiver


----------

